# When in Rome ...



## red (Oct 7, 2007)

just got back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Villa Adriana






after a little vino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ostia at the Beach


----------



## red (Oct 7, 2007)

at the apt. of my better half


----------



## red (Oct 7, 2007)

By the way, I'm wearing this phenomenal cream e/s by nars "mykonos" I LOVE IT!!!
Lipstick Lorac "smoochin"


thanks for not laughing


----------



## frocher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pics, I hope you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!  Looks like fun!


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome pics!! I am so jealous...LOL...I would love to go there! Hope you had a great time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The beach and water look just gorgeous!!


----------



## red (Nov 25, 2007)

live and unplugged

http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s...t=S8000732.flv


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 25, 2007)

How wonderful.  You look so relaxed. Oh, I would love to go there.


----------



## red (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_How wonderful.  You look so relaxed. Oh, I would love to go there._

 
I've been in marketing too long & it shows.
My boyfriend who took the video didn't understand a word I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as he speaks Italian ...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

Just got back ...

new photo ops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























....


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

here at a restaurant in Pescara on the Adriatic






on the way to Pescara


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

lovely pictures. i'm glad you had a great time


----------



## tigrazza (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm from Pescara! *:*^_D_
(but I live in Milan...)


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigrazza* 

 
_I'm from Pescara! *:*^D
(but I live in Milan...)_

 
ma dai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




adoro Pescara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ci tornero ad Aprile (vivo a NY) per un weekend.

Ciao cara!


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

More of me & Pescara


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

checking out the Jams & Jellies in Calcata (a small village near Rome)








Eating is such an orgasmic experience ;-)


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 10, 2008)

looks like u had an amazing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i absolutly love Rome
i went 2 years ago with my aunt.. coz my uncle was on business there so we stayed for a week and i LOVED it!!! have u been to the famous ice cream store yet  where they have like full sized mars bars and snickers in ice creams?  its heavenly! but soo fatty lol


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

get out of town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 full size mars bars in ice cream, how orgasmic is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never been there, have to mention it to my boyfriend.
thanks for the heads up my friend.


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

I speak Italian with an American accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here my friends


----------



## matsubie (Feb 13, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous pictures.

yeah, after living in new york, you need to just get away....looks like you had a great time.

i watched the video and i couldn't help laughing along!


----------



## red (Apr 19, 2008)

just got back (again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

in this first picture I looked really tired yikes ..


----------



## red (Apr 19, 2008)

at the Kiko store in Rome (with a friend)


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 19, 2008)

These are great!! you always look like you are having fun in your pics - to be there would be awesome!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 19, 2008)

Love all your pics Red!!


----------



## red (Jun 29, 2008)

my son graduated from High School last night ... this piece of paper cost me like $24,000 in school taxes, all worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100_8483.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 29, 2008)

great pictures, I would love to go there some day


----------



## No0ra (Jul 4, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## red (Jul 5, 2008)

can 17 years fly by this quickly??? I'm just getting into Mac


----------



## red (Oct 17, 2008)

hi guys, im in rome, be back next week ... 

















here at the mac pro in rome (ungaro just out)





(photo idea taken from miss pumpkin ;=)











ok see ya soon guys!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics! Tell your son I said Congrats....I didn't go to my grad. well I did but i sat in the stands...lol..I'm weird. Are you italian or just fluent?


----------



## red (Oct 21, 2008)

I was born in Italy but grew up in the States


----------



## red (Oct 22, 2008)

went to see the Picasso Exhibit in Rome


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Rome looks so amazing...Looove the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your son is such a doll too!


----------



## lukinamama (Oct 22, 2008)

I love Rome sooo much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that nars e/s is beautiful!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pics! I wish I could go to Rome.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great Photos!!!! I can't wait to go on a trip with my dh!! Fun Fun!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 23, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOO We're Picture sisters!!






It would have been sooo cool if we had met there!!


----------



## red (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_WOOOOOOOOOHOOOO We're Picture sisters!!






It would have been sooo cool if we had met there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
were you at the same mac pro store in Rome?


----------



## red (Oct 26, 2008)

Civita, a medieval village with now 30 inhabitants.


----------



## red (Feb 28, 2009)

just got back (again hee hee)








yes Panda, I had sex and lots of it


----------



## red (Jun 10, 2009)

Just got back (again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all Mac(ked) up and nowhere to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









at the beach (i love the water, but not a beach lover.. check out the shorts,they belong to my bf hee hee)






got the cute T for 1 euro at a flea market






and here's looking at you kid (all mac, is there anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






and yes Panda I go laid LOL LOL


----------



## soulkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_



_

 
I Don't know why, but I particularly LOoove this pic..


----------



## moonlit (Nov 21, 2009)

wow I wana go to Rome now lol.. btw ur purple shoes are cute.. glad u had a great time in Rome


----------



## red (Mar 13, 2010)

2 specktrettes meet in Rome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s...ley/000008.jpg

(alessia lives in Rome, and has more Mac than I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## red (Feb 11, 2011)

been there and back many time, here's some recent pics


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2011)

going to live in Italy for half the year.. new job.


----------

